

Taking On The 7-Minute Workout - anater
https://medium.com/the-healthy-entrepreneur/da39541e160b

======
facade
Did nobody read the part in the study where they indicate one should do this 3
times in a row, so as to get to the magical 20-minute-ish level, where high-
intensity training actually does something..?

Or should I get my eyes/reading comprehension tested?

~~~
anater
Nope, you read it correctly. And this is kind of the point: To see how the
published (7-minute) claim sizes up to reality.

The source does state that one circuit is suitable in the event the individual
is asserting 100% energy consistently.

I'll be sure to share my findings at the end of the month.

~~~
facade
OK, great, so I didn't completely lose my mind.

Good luck with your experiment, I wish you well.

